# no post



## BrianBowman (Nov 24, 2005)

Yep,

From one Carl H. Stevens (see www.carlstevens.org), my former Pastor and aging/ailing (now retired to his home) head of the Dispensational sect (borderlining on Cult). "Carl" used to talk about Hyles all the time with admiration, but was not in agreement with kjo (although "Carl" preached extensively from the KJV and developed quite a few of his "pet doctrines" from the KJV language). Like Carl, Hyles was a known philanderer (although his activities seemed to have been limited to one woman, while Carl's were more) and control freak. They were both flaming "Arminian Soouuuullll Winners" who castigated anyone who would not "do doors" weekly "in obedience to the Great Commission". Both were pre-Trib/pre-Mil "classical" Dispensationalists. Both could not tolerate "second place" to any other preacher and considered themselves the "masters of their pulpits". 

I could go on and on, but I think you get the picture.

[Edited on 11-24-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by James McGrail_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BrianBowman_
> ...



James, 

Here a couple of examples I can think of off the top of my head. You'll have to forgive me for not citing more (or any from the New Testament) although I'm certain that Carl used many more KJV'ims, including from the N.T. - some only "in passing", and some as "full-orbed doctrinal distinctives". It's just that I've been out of his cult for going on two years (after two prior years of personal study that led me to "the door" of the Reformed Faith) and I have not looked at any of his material seriously in 3 years. I've primarily studied orthodox Reformed Theology for the past 1.5 years.

1) A believer being called to "one Pastor/Teacher" (usually for life): Ecclesiastes 12:11 The words of the wise are as goads, and as nails fastened by the masters of assemblies, which are given from *one shepherd*. Carl intepreted the "one shepherd" to be the "master of the assembly" - the Pastor/Teacher specially called by God to shepherd the believer. While this may be true in practice and in principle, it was used to manipulate people into never questioning the authority of the Pastor/Teacher to hear from God and feed the flock. Of course, the probably seems Ludicrous to Presbyterians, etc. where Pastors have TRUE ACCOUTABLITY to a Presbytery and are so examined. However, when you are the "top dog" in a world-wide "ministry" and you basically answer to NO ONE, it is dangerous and cultic. Consider that that ESV upcases the 'S' as in 'Shepherd' in Ecc 12:11 - referring clearly to Jesus Christ.

2) The doctrine of "cockatrice" (serpent's) eggs that go into the sub-conscious mind when a believer hears an "evil report":

Isaiah 59:3-7 For your hands are defiled with blood, and your fingers with iniquity; your lips have spoken lies, your tongue hath muttered perverseness. 4 None calleth for justice, nor any pleadeth for truth: they trust in vanity, and speak lies; they conceive mischief, and bring forth iniquity. 5 *They hatch cockatrice´ eggs*, and weave the spider´s web: *he that eateth of their eggs dieth, and that which is crushed breaketh out into a viper.* 6 Their webs shall not become garments, neither shall they cover themselves with their works: their works are works of iniquity, and the act of violence is in their hands. 7 Their feet run to evil, and they make haste to shed innocent blood: their thoughts are thoughts of iniquity; wasting and destruction are in their paths. 

"Carl" would teach that the minute you hear something "evil" about another person (usually in reference to those who would challenge Carl's own moral & spiritual abuse of authority) that the "cockatrice" eggs (heb: _tzif'oni betza_ - lit. "Adder's aggs" - those of a poisonous serpent) would be planted in your "involuntary sub-conscious/un-conscious mind". Later on Satan could cause these eggs to hatch and a "viper would break forth" (i.e. you would finally get angry because of Carl's manipulating preaching, rhetorical pulpiteering, and use of strange, "wispering" vocal inflections during his speaking). The context in which this Scripture was applied was used in attempts to prevent people from discovering Carl's sordid history (see www.carlstevens.org for more).

[Edited on 11-25-2005 by BrianBowman]


----------

